# Why Behmor Roasters are not currently on sale in UK



## vintagecigarman

There's been talk on another thread about Behmor compliance with CE standards. Rather than hi-jack that thread any further, I've started a new one.

The problems that Behmor have been having with EU regulations is the temperature of some external surfaces.

This is the update from Joe Behm in October 2012 - hope it helps:

"When we first started shipping into your markets the allowable temperature for the outer skin (glass/ metal- see below) was undefined.

Not long after we started shipping in the EU/UK the standards were changed to what was (note past tense) called Std 12. After some period of time and various designs were reviewed to meet the new standards, I consulted with Steve Leighton, who wisely I might add, advised we say the hell with how the design looked, and just get it started. Given Steve's advice we started the process of retooling the door and making other changes.

Not long after however we were advised the agencies were issuing new standards called Std 13 which negated Std 12 and completely ruined all our efforts. So we went at it again only to be told approximately 2 months ago there were plans to issue yet another std, appropriately called Std 14. That is three changes of the standards, in 3 years, which go from minor retooling to major.

Throughout the last 6 months I have been in direct contact with representatives of CE and GS (ZLS-Munich) to request data and advice on anything that can be done to quicken reviews, small market waivers on Std 12 and/or 13, or release of data pertaining to the yet unpublished std 14. This exercise was one of futility and a total was of time. As such we are now hiring an independent agency located in the Netherlands to review all the documents issued and seek the newest documents to understand what we need to do to get certified again. This will take approximately 2-3 months before we have any data.

The tragedy is all of this is terrible waste of time, material and money none of which agencies care about (especially ZLS), but as a business we have to consider given the limited size of the home roaster market which even if 10 times larger can't justify horrific costs associated with annual retooling , creating new designs and re-certifications.

With this latest news we have been forced to cease all work on retooling until such time as data is released from the agencies GS/CE and we have reports on what we can do or how we can get re-certified under different standards or different codes.

My apologies for all these delays and I will be back once the newest report is issued but please understand I am doing everything within my control to get back into the EU/UK."

Other than being a long-term satisfied Behmor user, I have no axe to grind.


----------



## jimrobo

feeling rather smug I have my "higher than regulation outer temperature surface" Behmor going strong


----------



## 4085

Tell you what, I consider myself open minded, so, if Behmor get their act together, I will buy one and then I will be able to praise/criticise it as an owner, not as a voyeur who owns a Gene.


----------



## ronsil

I had a Behmor & found it OK. I fitted a bean mass TC & used a lot of the stuff I found on BehmorThing, now renamed RoasterThing.

It was a bit weak in construction & finish but I did get some good roasts out of it. I had it after the GeneCafe & held on to that for emergency use. In the event never had to fall back on the Gene the Behmor performed well enough for me.

Both these were superceded by my Hottops which are far superior in controlled results, build quality but at a much greater price.

I suppose in retrospect the Behmor produced overall better results than the unmodded Gene for me & if I had to I would buy one again adding the boards etc available on RoasterThing.


----------



## Geordie Boy

It's a shame that they're stuck in that situation.... 3 standard changes in 3 years with what sounds like limited warning is just plain ridiculous for a business to have to deal with.

I looked for a roaster last year and held off until I knew a bit more about the UK price for the Behmor and when it would be available. At the right price I would have bought one over the GeneCafe, however in the end I got fed up waiting. Hopefully they'll be back on sale in the EU soon.


----------



## DavidBondy

I Just hope that mine doesn't pack up! I have been through loads over the years and this is by far the best, most reliable and most consistent of them all!


----------

